# my candied salmon



## grimreeper (Dec 8, 2013)

Hello all. Here is my first attempt at smoked salmon.  It tastes great. I wish I had more as it did not last long. I had to fight off the vultures just to get these pictures.


----------



## goliath (Dec 8, 2013)

what pictures ...  lol


----------



## grimreeper (Dec 8, 2013)

sorry they did not up load from phone













20131208_204507.jpg



__ grimreeper
__ Dec 8, 2013


















20131208_204520.jpg



__ grimreeper
__ Dec 8, 2013


----------



## driedstick (Dec 8, 2013)

Wow that looks great - very nice job - ya hate fightin the vultures on the sausage side also. What was the recipe and formula you used ??


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 8, 2013)

Looks great! Nice job!


----------



## grimreeper (Dec 8, 2013)

I used 5 oz of kosher salt 4 oz of brown sugar mixed well. Next I put about a 1/4 inch layer of the mixture on the bottom of a tupaware container. Please the salmon skin side up in the mixture making sure the salmon is not touching each other. Use the remaining amount of the mixture to cover the salmon.  Put a lid on the container and put in the fridge for 8 hours or over night. The mixture will turn into a slurry as it draws out the mosture.  Remove salmon from container and rinse under cold water to remove all slurry mixture, Pat dry with paper towel and place on a rack. Move rack to a breezy area or use a fan to blow dry the salmon for 2 hrs till a nice pecille forms onto the salmon. DO NOT SKIP THIS STEP IT IS VERY IMPORTANT. Next place salmon into a pre heated smoker of 130 I used hickory as my wood flavor. After one hour I bumped temp up to 140 and brushed salmon with pure maple syrup.  I repeated these steps of bumping and brushing till I was at 170 and had an IT of 152. I then let it hold their for one more hour or till it is the color that you like. I filled the smoke tray up twice on my Mes. I hope you all like that.


----------



## goliath (Dec 8, 2013)

BEAUTIFUL .......

im gonna try my 1st cold smoke this week

and im gonna try some cheese too.

whats a retired guy supposed to do...  :0)

and i love this smoking stuff, a great hobby !!!


----------



## leah elisheva (Dec 9, 2013)

Delicious! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## azbohunter (Dec 9, 2013)

The salmon looks awesome, smoked salmon is special and yours looks special!


----------



## grimreeper (Dec 9, 2013)

Well there is nothing left of the candy salmon. Wife and kids said it was very good but, they said if they were not told it was salmon, they would of thought it to be pork jerky. My son said it had the same flavor as the ribs i do. I tried a little more and it dose have a porky flavor to it. Would it be cause my smoker dose a lot of sausages in it, it gets cleaned right back to shinning new every month. Would it be that maybe I over smoked it and used to much hickory. Any feed back is great.


----------



## redwood carlos (Dec 10, 2013)

grimreeper said:


> Well there is nothing left of the candy salmon. Wife and kids said it was very good but, they said if they were not told it was salmon, they would of thought it to be pork jerky. My son said it had the same flavor as the ribs i do. I tried a little more and it dose have a porky flavor to it. Would it be cause my smoker dose a lot of sausages in it, it gets cleaned right back to shinning new every month. Would it be that maybe I over smoked it and used to much hickory. Any feed back is great.


It was the hickory. I get my beer can chickens tasting like bacon with a hickory smoke. ;)


----------



## grimreeper (Dec 10, 2013)

So what is a good wood to use for salmon. I like my smoked salmon, and bacon. I just don't want it to be bacon.


----------



## azbohunter (Dec 10, 2013)

I have it with Alder, really liked it. Others know more than me I'm sure.


----------



## cmayna (Dec 12, 2013)

Next time you need help in tasting your Salmon.......ahem


Tapayakin' from my iphone


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 12, 2013)

grimreeper said:


> So what is a good wood to use for salmon. I like my smoked salmon, and bacon. I just don't want it to be bacon.


Alder is a great choice for salmon. I will also use apple, peach, and cherry.


----------



## cmayna (Dec 12, 2013)

Yes Alder or Apple or a combo of both.


----------



## tucsonbill (Dec 13, 2013)

Alder is traditional for the Indians in the Pacific  Northwest.  That is what I use.

TucsonBill


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 13, 2013)

Looks Real Nice, Reeper!!!

I use Hickory for everything.

I didn't have Alder on hand when I smoked Salmon, but I have some now for next time.

Bear


----------



## papa chops (Dec 24, 2013)

Wow that looks Amazing

!


----------

